# Lute shot



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Has anyone used the Lute shot for breeding? I'm wanting to try it this next season, but wanted some opinions first.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

I have 2soes that are a friends and haven't been breed in years and are trying to bring them in heat,gave 2ml im,then 10 days later another dose,I gave 2nd shot 2days ago and waiting for heat,well see,it's new to me


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Same here I have a doe that is 5 and has never been bred, she was a pet goat. I gave her lute to bring her in to a good heat. So time will tell..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

jddolan said:


> I have 2soes that are a friends and haven't been breed in years and are trying to bring them in heat,gave 2ml im,then 10 days later another dose,I gave 2nd shot 2days ago and waiting for heat,well see,it's new to me


Let me know how it goes okay?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> Same here I have a doe that is 5 and has never been bred, she was a pet goat. I gave her lute to bring her in to a good heat. So time will tell..


Let me know how it goes please


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Absolutely! I follow two ov sync programs. 

Initial: 2cc IM
Day 10: 2cc IM (even if you saw a heat, always give the second shot). 

Keep her in with the buck through the duration if you can or at least from day 8-14 to be sure he covers her. 

If this doesn't work I use another program with lutalyse and cystorelin I'd be happy to help you with. In RL I'm an AI tech (cattle) but I've dealt quite a bit with goats as well.  

Another thing to look into are CIDRs.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh wow, I didn't know it was intervals like that. I will most likely just separate and use a buck rag for the girls and hopefully they won't be silent about their heat cycle I would like everyone to run together eventually, but I have 2 different sizes, so I need to be careful.


----------

